# Strip NC natural cleanser...Does it work?



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Oct 7, 2008)

I smoked pot last night and found out I have a drug test tomorrow for a job. I weigh 175lbs and am 6ft. If anyone has used Strip NC natural cleanser, please tell me your results, whether it worked or not. Thanks


----------



## zipflip (Oct 7, 2008)

if ur talkin bout the strip NC which is only a one pill deal and says to drink tons of water... dont do it. its a different type of detox. not like the quick temporary drinks type. the pill forces ur body to flush toxins out at a rapid rate. meanin when u pee after takin it for like a day or two u will be dirtier than a pigs pen cuz ur body's pushin it all out at excessive rate.
  the drinks such as royal flush which i use are a temporary detoxification. wat the drinks are is  basically in lamens terms an overdose of energy supplements. intakin these high doses of energy supplements basically enables ur body to burn the energy u consumed thus not needin to burn off stored energy i.e. fat cells which THC is stored in and when ur body burns off stored energy(fat cells) the waste product is the toxins that were in stored fat cells. hence peein dirty. 
  that pill will work if ur test is week away and u'll be permanantly clean. but wit the drinks once the energy u consumed in the drink is all burned off ur body will start to burn off its own stored energy again say around 4-6 hours after drinkin it.


----------



## BonghitsforJesus462 (Oct 7, 2008)

I will be using the 32 oz drink


----------

